# I like my M



## Lt Colonel (Jun 22, 2014)

I can't wait to see if there are actual improvements. In the mean time. It does pretty well... PP'd and cropped.


----------



## Jamesy (Jun 22, 2014)

Indeed it does and it is way less intimidating to the subjects than a larger DSLR.


----------

